# pppoe dns issue.



## azfar (Mar 24, 2009)

I have having some problem in pppoe dns settings. PPPoe only assigning secondary dns from my resolve.conf 

I have following options in ppp.conf

accept dns                              #turn on dns 
set dns xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
enable dns


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/userppp.html (search for 'dns' in the page) seems to suggest these are 'MS extensions'. It says that 'enable dns' by itself should suffice.


----------



## azfar (Mar 24, 2009)

soe how with same configuration its working now, dont know what was the fualt.


----------

